# American Professional Ambulance



## Danno (Feb 18, 2012)

I searched and the only thread was a pretty old one, so i wanted to get updated opinions/stories on this place? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 18, 2012)

Expect to work five 8 hour days a week, majority of it dialysis transports. I am not an employee of this company, but this is as much as I know about them.


----------



## Danno (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! good to know


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 18, 2012)

I know a couple of people that work. From my understanding they have
4 10-12hr shifts per week. I believe some form of insurance. They have a
Station in Culver City. Mostly dialysis with the usual SNF medicals and
Hospital discharge.


----------



## Danno (Feb 18, 2012)

are they generally pretty happy with the work environment/management?


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 19, 2012)

It depends on who you ask lol. Its the same old deal different color schemes. But for the most part they seem happy. All are glad to be working.


----------



## Danno (Feb 19, 2012)

heh, fair enough. Thanks dude!


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got a call from them today saying I am hired.

I have another job offer from Bowers, so I also would like to know more about APA before I accept their offer and go to orientation next wednesday.

They told me they work 10 hr shifts, so I'm assuming at least 4 shifts a week?
How are the stations? 
I not too sure, but I think they said x2 pay after 10 hours? can anyone verify this?


----------



## luke_31 (Mar 8, 2012)

bowers. bigger company more job security and not going to work for a smaller IFT company that can fold up without much notice.


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Bowers is a huge company, esp if you include Pacific,

but APA doesnt seem that small either.. They've been operating since 2002 and theyre opening a Culver City branch so it doesnt seem they'll be going anywhere anytime soon.
What company do you work for, if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Also APA is offering about 25% more an hour than Bowers..


----------



## gumby4532 (Mar 8, 2012)

I personally say Bowers over APA but that's because I worked for Bowers for awhile. Bowers is definitely a really big company, especially now that they are owned by Rural/Metro.


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

How are the Bowers stations?
Any chance you were working for them in the SFV?
Im supposed to be stationed at North Hollywood


----------



## gumby4532 (Mar 8, 2012)

2BFFSAR said:


> How are the Bowers stations?
> Any chance you were working for them in the SFV?
> Im supposed to be stationed at North Hollywood



Long Beach station is part of the Long Beach Airport, and I heard they just moved to that North Hollywood Station, I was told it was AMR's old North Hollywood station so I'm sure its up to par. I used to be a FTO for them (before going to medic school) so when I worked in the valley it was before they moved to the North Hollywood Station. And as far as everywhere else, you will be starting out of a hospital (depending what shift you get)


----------



## Cawolf86 (Mar 8, 2012)

I would go for Bowers if I had a choice. 
APA stations don't matter cause you will never be there and never get a 24. 
Yes - you will work 4 10s.
APA is fine until you make a little mistake a get fired for nothing. All smaller IFT companies are the same. If you need a job, you need a job.
For the record - no I was not fired from there, I just saw it a lot.


----------



## Danno (Mar 8, 2012)

Personally i'd go with Bowers as well. The APA pay is nice but Bowers is just so much more established with a good overall rep it seems.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Interesting.. Just to make sure, B is offering 9.30 with 1.5x overtime and AP is offering 12 with 2x overtime. For everyone that said Bowers, you would still choose them? It's about a 3k difference over the year.. More with OT..

If you guys still think so, I may have to listen to your advice
Thanks for the help btw!


----------



## gumby4532 (Mar 8, 2012)

2BFFSAR said:


> Interesting.. Just to make sure, B is offering 9.30 with 1.5x overtime and AP is offering 12 with 2x overtime. For everyone that said Bowers, you would still choose them? It's about a 3k difference over the year.. More with OT..
> 
> If you guys still think so, I may have to listen to your advice
> Thanks for the help btw!



Honestly it's up to what you want to do. Everyone is saying Bowers will treat you better. You might be a pretty new EMT so you're looking for the best paying job, but once you get more seasoned you'll find out that you want to be at more  of a stable company that doesn't cut corners and treat employees poorly (I'm not saying APA does this). Theres always shifts available to pick up some extra money, but it all comes down to what you want.


----------



## Danno (Mar 8, 2012)

gumby4532 said:


> Honestly it's up to what you want to do. Everyone is saying Bowers will treat you better. You might be a pretty new EMT so you're looking for the best paying job, but once you get more seasoned you'll find out that you want to be at more  of a stable company that doesn't cut corners and treat employees poorly (I'm not saying APA does this). Theres always shifts available to pick up some extra money, but it all comes down to what you want.



Well said and +1'd. I'm very new too, but have realized very quickly I'd rather take a pay cut than deal with the above. How big of one you're willing to take, thats up to you.

Unless the extra money was absolutely crucial for me to make rent, put food on the table, etc. yeah, id still go with Bowers. I mean just look at this thread, Bowers has more personal feedback and support than APA....in an APA thread lol. To me that says something.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Mar 8, 2012)

APA cuts corners and there is no OT ever.


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys, it helps a great deal.

Listening to what your saying, it does make sense. 

And from first impressions, APA seemed to be pretty strict and not too personable, both at interview and phone.
They just called me earlier today saying their insurance may not accept my driving record (have 2 pts). They will call me later tonight or tom morning, which is fine, but I guess suddenly my offer is up in the air? Im glad I didnt call Bowers yesterday and tell them no or I might be out of a job completely!

Bowers however, from day one, email was very straightforward, interview was very chill and enjoyable with Randy and another supervisor, we had laughs and they immediately took me as people I would want to work with.

But given I probably would never see them while stationed at North Hollywood, it was basically the pay that drew me to APA. But now I realize I also would like to work for a friendlier company, and one that may provide a good reference for future FD or other EMS companies.

BTW, Danno, as you were the one who started this thread, what company did you end up working for? And how is it?


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the PM Danno


So I found I have a schedule conflict with Bowers orientation dates. Last two days, I have to fly to New York to take a firefighter written exam. I called Randy about it and he was so nice about it and said he would talk to the orientation supervisor to see what he could do. I see what you guys mean 

I think Randy's personable attitude has something to do with him being a firefighter earlier in his career.. ;D


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*I JUST APPLIED HERE YESTERDAY. HOPE TO HEAR BACK SOON.*


----------

